# Grooming Tools (Craft) Organizer



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

I had a grooming tool organizer on my wish list and found a craft organizer bag at Wal-Mart for $10 which is going to work well for me. I don't know about you, but I brush Karli wherever/whenever it's convenient - upstairs, downstairs, while I'm watching TV, beside the laundry room tub before a bath, etc. . . .

I desperately needed something I could tote brushes, combs, rubber bands, scissors, grooming sprays, colognes, etc. from one area of the house to another. This craft organizer has nine outside pockets, nine inside pockets, and one zipper compartment.


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

Wow, that is great! :aktion033: And only $10!! :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

Thats neat I really like that! I'm just like you I usually groom the dogs where ever I am which is usually in the living room on the sofa and I have the kids supplies in a cute plastic heart shaped basket and I tote them around with me but I think that would be nicer as I just have their stuff thrown in that basket. Thanks for sharing that cool find!


----------



## Amburn (May 31, 2007)

Oh WOW! What a great idea!! :chili: I have to tell my husband something little to get me for Christmas from our daughter. That is just what I want. Thanks so much for the idea. And, it was in the craft department, correct??


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Oh that is great! That would make a fantastic ringside bag also. the one i have now, OMG, I lose EVERYTHING in it, LOL. I'll have to check those out!


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

> Oh WOW! What a great idea!! :chili: I have to tell my husband something little to get me for Christmas from our daughter. That is just what I want. Thanks so much for the idea. And, it was in the craft department, correct??[/B]


Yes, it was in the craft department. There's some color options too - solid royal blue, brown, and pink; and pink, red, and aqua blue ones with black trim.


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

Thats awesome! I am the same way....I call it grooming on impulse. I need to find one of those, thanks for sharing. Unfortunately Walmart doesn't have it online.


----------



## binniebee (Sep 27, 2007)

That is great! I have all my grooming supplies scattered throughout the house! The ones I use everyday (the comb, band scissors, bands, another comb, blunt nosed scissors) are all thrown into a "Junk Basket" on my coffee table! Midis tries to get them everynight to hide, eat or otherwise destroy, I imagine! A holder for them all would be great! Thanks for the tip! 

Cyndi


----------

